# Islamist party leads



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Islamists have stretched their lead in the final round of Egypt's landmark parliamentary election, official preliminary results show.

The voter turnout in the final round was 62 per cent, Abdel Moaez Ibrahim, the election commission chief said on Saturday.

The Muslim Brotherhood, the country's best-organised political group, came out top in seven of the nine provinces where the balloting was held on January 3-4, according to state television.

The group's Freedom and Justice Party (FJP) secured six out of 50 seats contested by individual candidates in the same round, the broadcaster reported.

In second place was Al-Nour, the more conservative Salafist party, that took the lead in the other two provinces and won one seat for single candidates.


The remaining 43 seats will be the focus of runoff vote set for January 9-10, state TV said.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think this comes a surprise...

friends maid voted for Salafist because she was told to, the bowab wasn't sure who he voted for but it was a gun symbol.

It is good that they want to use their vote but I think it will take a good few more elections before voting because the norm and people will actually who they think will make a good contribution to Egypt.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't think this comes a surprise...
> 
> friends maid voted for Salafist because she was told to, the bowab wasn't sure who he voted for but it was a gun symbol.
> 
> It is good that they want to use their vote but I think it will take a good few more elections before voting because the norm and people will actually who they think will make a good contribution to Egypt.


I agree with you because they don't understand true democracy and it's only now it's being taught in schools here. Too late for this time.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I suppose it can only get worse

So far I have constant wailing from the guy next door because he's sick and there are no doctors, constant wailing from the guy in the tower, no ham, no bacon, no BBQ pork, no proper hot dogs, no teaser magazines, no page three, no cricket, no rugby, no basketball, no baseball, sand is everywhere, sand gets into everything,

If these guys get in we will have no beer, you can't shave, your wife can't shave, you can't shave your wife, no bars, no golf, no dancing, no music, no bikinis on the beach, no summer mini skirts and no braless beauties, no Arabia MTV, no burgers or KFC, no lobster, shellfish, or even frozen seafood sticks, no Christmas. There will be no proper food and the country would be ruined and nothing would wash off the smell of donkey cooked over burning camel dung.

Men will be forced to wear rags for clothes and towels for hats, women will have to wear black sacks and veils at all times, we will wipe our backside with 3 stones, mud and the left hand without toilet paper.

Every Egyptian's bride would be picked by someone else so no choice, she might have a disposition like a donkey..so much for democracy..

I guess the Salifi's leaders would tell everyone when they die, they get the 72 virgins and it all gets better


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> I suppose it can only get worse
> 
> constant wailing from the guy in the tower, no ham, no bacon, no BBQ pork, no proper hot dogs, no teaser magazines, no page three, no cricket, no rugby, no basketball, no baseball, sand is everywhere, sand gets into everything,


Are you sure thats what the guy in the tower is complaining about??
I know they sound pretty angry on a friday lunchtime on the loudspeakers ( I cant understand them), but I think you may be loosing something in translatiion


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

This country is 90% Muslim, so these results shouldn't be surprising. The ikwan will be much better than the Mubarak regime was - they even had their own social services where they gave food, medical services, blankets, etc. to the poor. What did Mubarak ever do for the poor?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Al-Nour Party (Salafis) won over 67% of list-based votes in Marsa Matrouh, that's 3 out of 4 seats


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Pomegranite said:


> This country is 90% Muslim, so these results shouldn't be surprising. The ikwan will be much better than the Mubarak regime was - they even had their own social services where they gave food, medical services, blankets, etc. to the poor. What did Mubarak ever do for the poor?[/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> Pomegranite said:
> 
> 
> > This country is 90% Muslim, so these results shouldn't be surprising. The ikwan will be much better than the Mubarak regime was - they even had their own social services where they gave food, medical services, blankets, etc. to the poor. What did Mubarak ever do for the poor?[/
> ...


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> I guess the Salifi's leaders would tell everyone when they die, they get the 72 virgins and it all gets better




No worse than a David Cameron saying "we are all in this together" when he is sitting on his dad's 5 million quid inheritance and a 35 page IHT-avoiding discretionary trust document....

At least the MB and others did give something to the poor. It is buying people's loyalty but at least it was not just words. What do you expect people to do when no one else gives a stuff?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> PaulAshton said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it a joke?
> ...


----------

